# Off topic, baptism gift



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

My 19 year old DSD is being baptised next weekend.  Any ideas what to buy her??

Sue


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Ah, how lovely.  A crucifix is nice, I treasured the one I got when I was confirmed at 11.  Or maybe a charm bracelet or something like that?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2011)

I would say some special jewellery - a nice cross, fish earrings, bracelet?  

Hope she had a very special day.

Bop


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks Sarah and Bop!

I went round all the jewellery shops in a couple of cities and although there were things that I liked, nothing hit the spot, if you know what I mean.  I came across a Christian bookshop and thought I would see what they had, even if it was just some advice on where to buy some nice jewellery.  Anyway, I found a cross – I will have to take a photo of it, but the lovely ladies in the shop wrapped it up for us, so that will have to wait until DSD opens it!  As I said, it is a cross, but if you look at it sideways, it is the fish symbol.  Because it didn´t cost much we got her the footprints poem on a small square mirrored surface, and a silver key ring with “hope” on.  They have loads of stuff there, we will have to take her there one day.

DH is a very non religious person and asked the ladies behind the till what the fish symbol means, and neither of them could tell him – one of them went to google!  Can you believe that, in a Christian shop with lots of fish symbols around……!   

Thanks again for all your advice.  I will let you know how it goes on Sunday!

Sue


----------

